# Which should i choose???



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,
I have been offered some ceramic cpu's and was wondering if someone could tell me if the prices look right. Will i be able to make any money from them??
Another question is which cpu's would you choose? Which have the best yield for the price? Thanks for any help.

High quality Cut Fingers 125.00 /kg
Pentium Pro 17.00 /Each
I486 265.00 /kg.
286 & 386 265.00 /kg
I960, LSI 245.00 /kg.
Large Motarola 165.00 /kg
Small Motarola 230.00 /kg
AMD no/alum 80.00 /kg
AMD w/alum 70.00 /kg
Pentium 1 ceramic 80.00 /kg
Black Fiber 70.00 /kg.
AMD 486 & 5x86 175.00 /kg
I860 XR 270.00 /kg
IBM, Cyrix [gold top only] 85.00 /kg
Intel 186 550.00 /kg
Intel Pentium [Dbl gold] 150.00 /kg
Fiber CPU's no heat sink 28.00 /kg
Fiber CPU with heat sink 10.00 /kg
DLP CPU 100.00 /kg.
Co Processor 250.00 /kg
Large IC's [gld top & legs] 230.00/kg
Large IC's [gld top & legs desoldered] 200.00 /kg
Large IC's [gld top top only] 85.00 /kg
Small IC's [gold top & legs] 260.00 /kg
Small IC's [gold top & legs desoldere] 200.00 /kg
Small IC's [gold top & legs] 90.00 /kg
AMD K-5 [Dbl Gold] 165.00 /kg
Pinless ceramic CPU's 13.00 /kg

Hope to hear some replys soon. Thanks


----------



## vegaswinner (Mar 7, 2013)

As your in the UK I assume all those prices quoted are in £.... If so they all seem a little on the high side, break even at best.

For eg, Pentium pro avg yield .4g per cpu so you would not even break even at £17 pr cpu. This does not include chemical and time costs.
Clean cut fingers avg 2g per lb so again break even at best.
486, 386 by weight I would pay no more than £150 per kg but I try and get them for £100 and p1's i would pay around £50 pr kg.

You should check boardsort and try and pay slightly less than their rate


----------



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, Forgot to say they are in Dollars not Pounds. Let me know what you think??


----------



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

The fingers do look of high quality.......


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 7, 2013)

That list looks very familiar. Is that Barren Realms' list? Just wondering if that's where it came from.

Dave


----------



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, No the list is from a foreign company. Should i be suspicious??? Have they just copied it?
Thanks.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know, but I just happened to read Barren's thread recently, then saw yours. Take a look and decide for yourself. Here's a link to Barren's thread: Prices for chips purchased

Dave


----------



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes it does look exactly the same even Motorola is spelt wrong...lol (Motarola)
He could have just copied it i guess and is still genuine??


----------



## Pikachu2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm certain I've seen that picture of the fingers before, probably on one of the US board buyers' websites.


----------



## IntelGold (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I think the deals off. Cant risk that sort of cash.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes that is my list and picture. Can you sed me a link to the web site and the email to the person? It might be one of my sellers that has copied my list.

Thanks

Frank


----------

